# Watch Tool Kit



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone have one of the RLT cased tool kits shown in the shop section? I'd be interested to know what people think as I'm just getting into watch collecting & will need to be doing some strap changes initially as well as general tinkering in future. As I'm a bloke & therefore unable to normally keep stuff together, I usually find cased items at least give me a fighting chance to avoid losing stuff, but I always wonder if you end up with stuff you don't need & miss out on stuff you do want. If I get this, what else would I be likely to need?

Thanks in advance for any insights for / against this kit.

Regards, Ian.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry for this extra post, hit the wrong button for editing. Please delete if possible.


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Im just starting out too - and from what I can gather, you definately need tweezers (they will do a lot of different jobs) and screwdrivers.

That will get you started for sure - I got a set of Â£5 tweezers and three top quality bergeon screwdrivers.

Next is a movement holder.

put them in a box !


----------

